# Woman dies from snake bite



## News Bot (Nov 3, 2011)

WOMAN dies in hospital after being bitten several times by a snake at a private property near Stanthorpe, south-west of Brisbane. 











*Published On:* 03-Nov-11 11:55 AM
*Source:* By Brooke Baskin via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Ned_fisch (Nov 4, 2011)

I love how Geoff (The expert snake handler) is saying that increasing numbers of insects and crickets are a food source for snakes.


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Nov 4, 2011)

The media love rewording comments sometimes, I read an article where a snake catcher, who obviously wasn't clueless about snakes was quoted as saying "Pythons are only mildly venomous" Somehow I doubt he said that.

But a picture tells a thousand words, let the tongs debate begin! Maybe it should say expert snake tonger?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 5, 2011)

This is the follow on story from http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/police-race-anti-venom-victim-173265/
I've been told (though informal channels) that she was aware that she had been bitten by something but was unaware that it was a snake. Brown snake bites can be near painless. It is also possible the bite site was washed. She went into cardiac arrest while still at home and died approximately 2 hours after the bite.
A sad day


----------



## Cockney_Red (Nov 5, 2011)

Sad day, indeed


----------

